# QuarkXPress Tastaturbefehle funktionieren nicht!



## typometer (4. Dezember 2002)

Weiß jemand warum in QuarkXPress unter Windows 2000 die unten aufgeführten Tastaturbefehle nicht funktionieren? Unter Windows 95 funktionieren sie problemlos.


Geschützter Halbgeviert-Gedankenstrich:	Strg+^
Geviert-Gedankenstrich:	Strg+Umschalt+°
Geschützter Geviert-Gedankenstrich:	Strg+Alt+Umschalt+°

Liegt das evtl. an Grundeinstellungen?


----------

